# Mellow fishing floats - Class II



## ChiefNoSheets (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, first let me say this site has easily been the most helpful source ive found on the internet machine for answering a lot of my questions. But I wanna get more specific now and speak directly to all the boaters and those who fish. 

Last summer I purchased a Flycraft USA stealth boat to get me into float fishing. Im a novice on the sticks but have worked for a rafting company as a shuttle driver (I like to fish) and floated with others many times. I think its a totally rad, well built, little boat, and it fits my storage capabilities/towing capabilities. But it is little. And the rivers in Colorado are pretty big compared to what Ive floated in Wyoming, Idaho, Utah.

*With the Flycraft USA Stealth boat in mind, which is rated at class II, what floats would you guys recommend?* 

I have already done State Bridge to Two Bridges on the Colorado River and would like to know more floats that are similar. 

Some floats im pretty set on are:
1)Big bend to Salida/Salida E (Ark)
2)Johnson Village to Ruby Mountain (Ark)

When I get more experience and have an even more experienced boater with me I want to float the Blue River below Green Mtn Res. The niche of the Flycraft is that it handles skinny water well having a very low draft. So Id love to think I could take this boat below Green Mtn. when others can't....?

Any advice is so appreciated. I assure you guys that safety is always #1 concern and I am familiar with river safety. 

Thanks !


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sure you already considered this one but, the Green River from Flaming Gorge to Lodore.


----------



## ChiefNoSheets (Feb 2, 2015)

Mervo thanks a lot for the suggestion. I actually floated A&B last year with some homies from Jackson Hole. Didnt row but I plan to this year now that I have a boat. Freakin love that river


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

OK... I'll bite.

Ark - Milk Run; Big Bend to Salida; Salida to Rincon; Trading Post to Texas Creek; Florence to Pueblo Reservoir.

Lower Taylor

Gunnison above Gunnison

Lake Fork Gunnison Box

Gunnison from the confluence with the North Fork to Whitewater

Colorado River below Grizzly Creek

Little Yampa Canyon

Deckers stretch South Fork South Platte

Rio Grande Wagon Wheel Gap

Rio Grande between Alamosa and Lobatos Bridge

San Juan River between Trujillo and Navajo Reservoir

There are a couple other reaches of the Upper Colorado between I70 and State Bridge to float as well. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## no_big_deal (Apr 3, 2013)

> There are a couple other reaches of the Upper Colorado between I70 and State Bridge to float as well.


The sections from above Dotsero are decent, especially if you're looking for mellow water. I've put in at Cotton Wood Island and Lyons Gulch, and ran to Dotsero. I haven't ran the sections between Two Bridges and Cotton Wood. If you want to go further upstream, all the sections beneath Pumphouse are fun, with some more rapid-filled than others, but all straight forward enough.

Here's the link to the BLM site regarding those sections:

BLM Colorado | Kremmling Field Office | Rafting


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Roaring Fork Basalt down is a fine river and well suited for a low water boat especially after June. A couple bigger rapids in high water but the fishing is off then anyway.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Gray Reef, 4 hours north, all the sections from the dam to Casper. Great fishing, EASY rowing. 

Bighorn, 8.5 hrs north = heaven. Stay at Cottonwood Camp. 

We did the lower Blue twice last year in our 13 ft DRE w/fishing frame, once at 1400+ CFS, once at 730 CFS. I liked it better higher, as one of the diversion dams at 730 made me nervous. But others on here have no problem with it all the way down to 600. Watch your head on the bridges when it's high!!!!! Seriously, you could decapitate yourself if you're not paying attention. 

I'd do the Blue with you in the flycraft, if you don't have a buddy. I researched those heavily for a friend last year. Look like fun little boats that could handle a class III move or two. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ChiefNoSheets (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn! Thanks a whole lot guys this is great stuff. 

dafewillis - Gonna PM you brotha


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Gunnison from Almont to the town of Gunnison is all great water- the whitewater park in Gunnison is bigger than class II- but there is a takeout just above the park. It is a pretty nice pkace.to tackle.some bigger waves if you want to push yourself- just square it up in the tongue and PUSH. I'm always looking for someone to join me on the lower Blue- hit.me up when the flows are right.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I used to live in Rangely, the white river is a fine option. If you have a decent 4x4 there are some options for take outs below town to shorten the row. The reservoir down to town looks like it could be very good fishing. I saw lots of fish and some very inquisitive otters. I'm sure you could fish down from Meeker, but I never floated up there, more farm land than canyon country. Have fun!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I've wanted to float the White for a while- every time I inquire I get told it's mostly private land.... don't bother....no takeouts. I smell a rat! Seems like a well kept secret. Might be time for stealth mode.......

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

